# Leisure Batteries



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have had two Numax batteries for sale on the forum for a while now and other than one enquiry i'v had no other interest, not surprised really as i realise they must seem abit of an unknown quantity, however, the 95ah is a couple of years old and always kept on charge and the 110ah a little older but appears to be in good condition.
I cant keep them on charge for ever so its either scrap them or free to anyone who wants them.
so if you are passing Middlewich at any time { junc 18 on M6 } and you want a couple of batteries gratis just get in touch.
Cheers.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My Numax batteries are 3 years old now and seem as good as new. I would buy Numax again.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Great gesture of you (and I would have them off you, but they would only be kept on a trickle charge as spares, so would rather them go to someone who may be more needy of them).

But thanks for the gesture.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi, I live in Winsford about 4 miles away, I would be very grateful for a spare battery that I can use for test/servicing purposes.

I have sent you PM.


Trevor


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

trevorf said:


> Hi, I live in Winsford about 4 miles away, I would be very grateful for a spare battery that I can use for test/servicing purposes.
> 
> I have sent you PM.
> 
> Trevor


Hi
Can I add that if trevor is picking one up,can he please pick up the other for me for use on the rallies would do for running lights in the big tent.
Thanks for now
George
ps.hope this is ok trevor. :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

What an excellent example of how useful a forum MHF is....

thanks have to go to John56 for the offer and to Trevor for being able to use one but of course also to George who has a genuine need for the rallies that they organise and assist on - MHF can only provide such great events as the rally programme through the generosity of so many volunteers who offer to organise, set up and run these events.

Tehir efforts are very much appreciated, but thanks are rarely given as freely as they should be IMO.

So thanks to one and all for a great thread reflecting well on MHF and it's subscribers / staff.

Dave


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Hi
> Can I add that if trevor is picking one up,can he please pick up the other for me for use on the rallies would do for running lights in the big tent.
> Thanks for now
> George
> ps.hope this is ok trevor.


No problem George, you can have the larger one if you like!

Trevor


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Batteries now collected. Many thanks to John, they will both be put to good use, one for MHF rallies  


Trevor


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

Good to know they being put to good use, thanks Trevor.


----------

